

Pen ink proves surprise key to powerful supercapacitor - co_pl_te
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/onepercent/2012/09/pen-ink-proves-surprise-key-to.html

======
jsilence
I'd like to know how they compare to goldcaps.

